# DFWAPC March meeting (2007)



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

The meeting will take place on Saturday, March 17, starting at 1:00 PM.

DIY CO2 reactor + a 180 gals. built-in tank, fish room and more!

For directions please send an e-mail to:
[email protected]

See you there!
http://www.aquatic-plants.org/meetings.html

--Nikolay


----------

